

University of Chicago researchers discover empathy in rats - polemic
http://www.washingtonpost.com/national/health-science/a-new-model-of-empathy-the-rat/2011/12/08/gIQAAx0jfO_story.html

======
genwin
Good article. Not too surprising given what great pets rats can make. They are
smart and can be friendly.

